# Armed at home.



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Homeowner Dies After Being Shot During Attempted Robbery In Yard

Another reason why we should be armed at home. A man working in his yard with a landscaper in broad daylight are approached by two males who quickly demand money and end up shooting the homeowner, then fleeing.

What would you do in this situation? Immediately draw your weapon? Tell them to get off your property? Hold them at gunpoint and call police?

Sad situation for sure, no where is safe anymore.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We live in the country. We lost the best dog we ever had to an Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake, and have killed other rattlers right around the house. Raccoons occasionally come down with rabies and attack people in their own yards. (There are lots of woods around)
I ALWAYS have at least a handgun on my hip, and usually have a shotgun nearby as well.
Our property is fully fenced and posted, the two gates to the road stay closed and locked whether we are home or not.
So, yes, if I was outside working and someone climbed over the fence I would draw my weapon and keeping it pointed at the ground ask him what the heck he is doing. What his response is would dictate whether I point the weapon or not.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

We are to the point of being back in the ole days. When the first thing you do in the morning is strap on a gun. 

Bang flop, to answer your question. I'd rather face 12 then be carried by 6.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm generally armed if I'm leaving my yard, but not when I'm working on my own yard. Had that been me, they would have caught me during that small window of being unarmed.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

I don't even go out to start my car in the morning before work with out my handgun on my side.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

To answer, as soon as they threaten my life, I draw and fire.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Same here if they threaten my life I hope I'm quicker. I do carry my EDC even doing yard work 
and my neighbors dogs on both sides are excellent at letting me know someone is coming car or person!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I am generally armed when leaving the house, but almost never when around it. I am beginning to rethink that choice.


----------



## cudruln (Jul 12, 2013)

It is always within arms reach if it is not on my side. Better me safe than sorry. But in this case my hand would have been on my weapon ready to draw if I felt the least bit concerned.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

ALWAYS armed. It's just the smart thing to do anymore. As barry helps more & more people, they'll become more & more desperate.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I posted on one forum that I keep a handgun in the bathroom and got raked over the coals for whatever reason. When are you this vulnerable, naked, wet, floors wet, glasses are fogged up, can't hear crap cause of the shower and the radio are on. Druggies are everywhere!! Please don't be one of the "I should have carried crowd". What the hay, anything new is uncomfortable at first, then it becomes like putting on the seat belt, or wallet in your back pocket, now I feel naked without it.jmho.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I say it depends on the the neighborhood. Everything is a calculated risk. I could get hit with a bus tonight leaving work. Sometimes physical labor prohibits having a firearm strapped on you. Keeping firearms in hidden locations around the house for just in case is only crazy until you need one.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> I posted on one forum that I keep a handgun in the bathroom and got raked over the coals for whatever reason. When are you this vulnerable, naked, wet, floors wet, glasses are fogged up, can't hear crap cause of the shower and the radio are on. Druggies are everywhere!! Please don't be one of the "I should have carried crowd". What the hay, anything new is uncomfortable at first, then it becomes like putting on the seat belt, or wallet in your back pocket, now I feel naked without it.jmho.


Glad I'm not the only one! 357 standing by! Nice big grips for slick hands and no fumbling around with mags and safety. If I fire a 357 in the bathroom I'll never hear again but I'll deal with that afterward if it came to that!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When we were subdivision dwellers, one of our neighbors was a liberal lady. She often would see me with firearm in holster on hip. She would often grab her little brats and place them behind her even though she was 50 yards away across the street...to make sure I didn't hurt them I guess.

Anyway, one day she brought her little All-Star son over to sell popcorn or some such nonsense for a little league fundraiser. I answered the door, M&P .45 on hip as usual. 

She looked at me and actually said, "don't you feel uneasy and nervous wearing that gun all the time?"

I just shook my head and stared at her for an awkward minute or two then she broke the silence and asked if I would still be interested in buying some crappy kettle corn to support the little league. 

Yes, people are that stupid.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> When we were subdivision dwellers, one of our neighbors was a liberal lady. She often would see me with firearm in holster on hip. She would often grab her little brats and place them behind her even though she was 50 yards away across the street...to make sure I didn't hurt them I guess.
> 
> Anyway, one day she brought her little All-Star son over to sell popcorn or some such nonsense for a little league fundraiser. I answered the door, M&P .45 on hip as usual.
> 
> ...


No. I feel uneasy and nervous when I don't wear it.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Suntzu said:


> I'm generally armed if I'm leaving my yard, but not when I'm working on my own yard. Had that been me, they would have caught me during that small window of being unarmed.


Yeah same here. The story made me think of those "small windows" when you do minor tasks unarmed. Just goes to show, doing yard work, stepping out to fetch the mail, let the dog out etc anything can happen in that brief time and a gun 100 feet away might be a bit too far...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I live in a small town of 1500, still young kids try kicking open the door. Not so sure these problems we all face are just in the bigger cities. Has happened twice in ten years. Footprints on the door, never did find them. Not bad odds, but only takes once. jmho. I surely would regret wasting a young person because of drugs or anything else! They have many years ahead of them! Really makes me sad to the point of tears!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

When I saw the title I thought to myself that I have my arms everywhere I go not just home! And I sometimes have a gun too! Usually a shotgun in some flavor as they are good for so many things. I've seen coyotes less than a mile from my hose and you bet I would drop it flat! They've been eating dogs and pets and not that long ago a girl was attacked too. Ya man have it handy always.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I was just musing over what point in time I am unarmed. Outside on my 44 acres I usually have a fire arm handy I do lean it up in the corner of the barn when out their working. Still some one would have to come upon me by surprise. SIG the wonder dog comes into play here. I am not armed on the grounds of my work. So this would be the best time to get me. If you ever decide to bum rush me on a Saturday morning when I am taking Sig out for a run and I have my M&P 40 and my sig 716 strapped on you better mean it.

Recently I realized I was coming into the house unarmed when we were coming home because I was leaving my carry weapon in the car in the garage. I don't even do that any more.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I don't carry in the yard very often. But I have lots of land and would notice suspicious types coming a long ways off if I'm out there. Plenty of time to get one from the truck or the house. If I still lived in the city I would cc everywhere. One thing I always have on me no matter what is a knife.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A sub compact 380 such as a Ruger Lightweight Crappy Pistol or Kel Crap P3-AT don't take up much room in pocket and don't come out even when rolling on the ground fighting. With the darn vehicles that is.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> I posted on one forum that I keep a handgun in the bathroom and got raked over the coals for whatever reason...


That's what stainless steel is for. :armata_PDT_22:


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> I posted on one forum that I keep a handgun in the bathroom and got raked over the coals for whatever reason. When are you this vulnerable, naked, wet, floors wet, glasses are fogged up, can't hear crap cause of the shower and the radio are on. Druggies are everywhere!! Please don't be one of the "I should have carried crowd". What the hay, anything new is uncomfortable at first, then it becomes like putting on the seat belt, or wallet in your back pocket, now I feel naked without it.jmho.


Weird. I got surprised like that once in the shower. Made it to the bedroom and a Glock 21. Convinced the armed with a bat intruder to leave without firing a shot. Shortly thereafter I acquired a stainless revolver to keep in the bathroom, my shower gun. For a long time now, even around the house, the gun belt goes on before the hat. As for physical labor prohibiting carrying...I carried while working horses and cattle, felling timber and cutting firewood, roofing houses and counseling the psychotic. Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If I am outdoors I have a pistol. I have had several instances suggesting I was right to do so. I carry one for work anyway, but even if I'm off I have one. One of my fellow Officers said he was approached by a suspect he had been in a fight with while he was shopping at Wal Mart. He said he grabbed the biggest can he had in his basket and was going to use it as a weapon if he was attacked. Lol.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> I posted on one forum that I keep a handgun in the bathroom and got raked over the coals for whatever reason. When are you this vulnerable, naked, wet, floors wet, glasses are fogged up, can't hear crap cause of the shower and the radio are on. Druggies are everywhere!! Please don't be one of the "I should have carried crowd". What the hay, anything new is uncomfortable at first, then it becomes like putting on the seat belt, or wallet in your back pocket, now I feel naked without it.jmho.


In the bathroom?
I hope you mean, "In the shower". Anything less is not enough.
Nylon belt, kydex holster, Glock 19, and nuttin' else. :idea:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> In the bathroom?
> I hope you mean, "In the shower". Anything less is not enough.
> Nylon belt, kydex holster, Glock 19, and nuttin' else. :idea:


Now that is a disturbing image.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I had company over last year sometime. The one guy (who is actually pretty cool) is a former(?) gang member. 

First thing he said to me after sitting down on my couch "I see you have a sockittome (sock it to me) stick."

He was noticing the broken axe handle behind the door by the entertainment center. 

Inside or outside, I am always within arms reach of some type of self protection. I have been known to carry my beretta in my shoulder holster, or my ruger in an ankle holster. Depends on what type of yard work I'm doing. If I'm in a part of the yard that is hard to see, I have my shotgun leaning somewhere. Depends. Doesn't help I have neighbors looking down into my yard. Gotta be careful.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In Florida you can carry on your own property, in town or in the country. Open or concealed.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I carry in my home, around my home, and when I am out and about. It seems stupid to have a concealed carry choice and not use it. My normal carry gun is concealed as soon as I put on a jacket or coat - the rest of the time it is open carry. I occasionally carry a long arm in open carry. I treat it as normal and haven't had any problems.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

We have so many firearms in different places inside and outside our home, I have a hard time keeping track of them.

I am always ready to give a criminal a free lead poisoning test. :arrow:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> In the bathroom?
> I hope you mean, "In the shower". Anything less is not enough.
> Nylon belt, kydex holster, Glock 19, and nuttin' else. :idea:


I meant the bathroom, whether brushing you teeth or whatever! We feel safe there, in general....private place, Water running for shower or sink you don't hear most things. Kinda the last thing I think of is someone busting into my home while I take a dump!  Thats funny stuff, like, "I only take this hat off for one thing"! Thanks!!!


----------

